# Counting Crows



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd like a few dozen to hang out here to keep hawks under control.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'd like a few dozen to hang out here to keep hawks under control.


They really harass the hawks and owls around here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have the open ground they prefer. Having a murder of crows around wouldn't break my heart a bit.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't have the open ground they prefer. Having a murder of crows around wouldn't break my heart a bit.


My uncle Frank had a pet one that was trained to talk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And it was a crow? I didn't know they could be taught to talk. I know they're smart and will do trades or offer gifts but I had no idea they could talk.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> And it was a crow? I didn't know they could be taught to talk. I know they're smart and will do trades or offer gifts but I had no idea they could talk.


On my grandfather's farm they would occasionally shoot crows when there were too many, and of course crows can count the number of hunters and communicate that. Sometimes the farmers would try to raise babies and teach them to talk. They would slit the tissue under the crow's tongue so that it was not as anchored. My great uncle Frank had one for years that was a very smart pet and went everywhere on his shoulder. Those old guys used to chew so much plug tobacco that you could barely understand them. This was right after the depression and I remember Frank always carried a revolver in the back of his pants.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now I want one and it's all your fault. Although my one cat would have something to say about it. 

Oh, I forgot about Maisey. She'd be worse than the cat at wanting to talk up close and personal to the bird.


----------

